# Has anyone used Eagle Klaw clips to secure floor mats?



## mark32 (Feb 8, 2017)

Last week one of my passengers accidentally kicked one of the floor mats out of the car and closed the door on it. My rear mats are a real mess.

Came across Eagle Klaw car mat clips. Has anyone used them? Are they easy to install and how well do they work?


----------



## grabit (Feb 8, 2017)

I've got them last week. Took about 10 minutes to install on 2 mats.
Good and solid product.
Will take some pictures and post them later.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Interesting. Im always having to adjust my rear mats after every pax. $17 for 2 is a bit pricey though...


----------



## Capn rideshare (Nov 10, 2016)

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1OjT_FiIlDAUSizQqcUDnnnK0aB_6jTwh/view?usp=drivesdk
I bit the bullet and bought them. But unfortunately, not strong enough to hold up to commercial traffic like ridesharing. The passenger rear failed as the tines ripped off. I told the company and they sent me a sibgle replacement. By the tine it got here, another had failed. I need a real option that physically screws into the floor I think.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

I can honestly say I've never had the problem of my carpeted mats moving around. My issue is the driver mat getting torn up by my shoes, by the time I sold my PriusC the driver mat had a big hole where my heal rests and the lock in grommet area was torn a bit.

Using Husky Liners for this winter in the new car, they're form fitting so they're not going anywhere.

At worst of 3rd party carpeted mats are dirt cheap, generally under $20 for a set. That sounds pretty disposable to me. I'd rather do that than get the weird claw hooks.


----------

